# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Bio-calcio e kalc.

## Paulo Pacheco

Boas pessoal!!! :Olá:  
Tenho utilizado Bio-calcio, da Tropicmarin. A maior parte das pessoas que conheço, usam o Kalkwasser, será a mesma coisa em termos de efeito? 
Eu nunca adicionei outra coisa que não o Bio-calcio, já tenho o aquário há cerca de 10 meses, a coralina desenvolve-se muito bem, os camarões e hermitas mudam com frequência de casca e o PH oscila entre 8,1 e 8,3 e os corais desenvolvem-se bem.
Será que são a mesma coisa?
Um não substitui o outro?
Qual a melhor opcção?
Utiliza-se os dois?
Espero esclarecimentos. :SbSourire21:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Paulo,

O Bio Calcium da TM é um aditivo completo, balanceado que não afecta o equilibrio iónico da água nem o PH e que além de fazer subir o cálcio e a RA contém também muitos outros microelementos. Eu também já usei. De momento não uso porque tenho uma alga fora de controlo, a valónia e sempre que adiciono biocalcium ela explode de crescimento ( exactamente por causa dos microelementos).

O kalk adiciona cálcio e RA mas não contém muitos microelementos ( a não ser impurezas)  e altera muito o PH caso não seja doseado muito lentamente. Não afecta o equilibrio iónico da água.

Se tu usas o Biocalcium e tens bons resultados como dizes, não te aconselho a mudares em nada as tuas rotinas uma vez que podes comprometer o equilibrio do teu aquario.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu acredito que os dois se complementam. 
O uso do Bio-Calcio durante o dia, com paciencia, adicionando aos poucos, em local de grande movimentação da agua, com tempo para dissolução é o ideal. É preciso no entanto prestar atenção para o aumento da salinidade a medio/longo prazo. Um sub-produto da dissolução dos componetes do BC é sal. Fora esse detalhe, é muito bom, para subir e manter os níveis de cálcio e outros micro-elementos.
O uso do Kalkwasser (hidróxido de calcio) durante a noite, adicionado diluído em agua de RO ou DEI, bem lentamente, gotejando, ajuda na manutenção/estabilidade do pH no período noturno, aumenta e mantem a reserva alcalina. Alem disso ajuda na precipitação de fosfato.
Ou seja, não existe nenhuma contradição ou contra-indicação no uso dos dois. ISSO NÃO QUER DIZER QUE PODEM SER ADICIONADOS JUNTOS, SIMULTANEAMENTE OU EM SEQUENCIA. Cada um tem o seu momento certo.

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Adicionar, somente Bio-calcio da TMC, muito dificilmente ajudará a subir o kH, quanto muito, ajudará a não baixar...mas subi-lo só com Bio-Calcio é impossível!! O crescimento das algas com o uso de Bio-calcio explode, principlamente em aquários com níveis altos de nitratos e fosfatos, essencialmente porque este produto tem uma elevada concentração de cO2. Isto em certa medida...se se exagerar na adição do produto, poderá ter algumas implicações com o pH!
É um bom produto para ir adicionando em periodo diurno, o Kalk poder-se-á adicionar à noite. Nunca adicionar este produto directamente no aquário, dissolvido à parte ou colocado na sump é a maneira indicada!!!
Tem também uma serie de oligoelemnetos que se vão esgotando no aquário, no entanto não tem outros, igualmente essenciais, por exemplo magnésio e estroncio.
Usar Bio-Calcio pode ser bom, mas é preciso ter cuidado! :SbBienvenu1:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Mauricio



> Eu acredito que os dois se complementam. 
> O uso do Bio-Calcio durante o dia, com paciencia, adicionando aos poucos, em local de grande movimentação da agua, com tempo para dissolução é o ideal.


.
A utilização de bio calcio durante a noite traz algum problema:
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Ola Silverio,
Problema algum, se for aplicar somente o BC. 
Entretanto se voce pretende adicionar o kalkwasser tambem, é preciso um intervalo de tempo, para uma perfeita e completa dissolução do BC e consequente equilibrio nos parametros da agua. 
Se voce aplicar os dois em sequencia o desequilibrio será total. Um completo e perfeito desperdício de dois bons produtos. 
Por isso a sugestão de BC durante o dia. Voce não vai gastar mais do que 5 minutos de manha, antes de sair para o trabalho/escola, e a noite ao apagar das luzes voce coloca o kalkwasser para pingar.

Um abraço
Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas pessoal!!! 
> Tenho utilizado Bio-calcio, da Tropicmarin. A maior parte das pessoas que conheço, usam o Kalkwasser, será a mesma coisa em termos de efeito? 
> Eu nunca adicionei outra coisa que não o Bio-calcio, já tenho o aquário há cerca de 10 meses, a coralina desenvolve-se muito bem, os camarões e hermitas mudam com frequência de casca e o PH oscila entre 8,1 e 8,3 e os corais desenvolvem-se bem.
> Será que são a mesma coisa?
> Um não substitui o outro?
> Qual a melhor opcção?
> Utiliza-se os dois?
> Espero esclarecimentos.


 :Olá: Viva
Para complementar as várias informações que te foram dando, sugiro que leias o artigo e o tópico que abaixo coloco que te dará mais algumas informações/esclarecimentos.

*Compreender o Cálcio e a Alcalinidade - Artigo*
*Compreender o Cálcio e a Alcalinidade - Tópico

*Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Ola Silverio,
> Problema algum, se for aplicar somente o BC. 
> Entretanto se voce pretende adicionar o kalkwasser tambem, é preciso um intervalo de tempo, para uma perfeita e completa dissolução do BC e consequente equilibrio nos parametros da agua. 
> Se voce aplicar os dois em sequencia o desequilibrio será total. Um completo e perfeito desperdício de dois bons produtos. 
> Por isso a sugestão de BC durante o dia. Voce não vai gastar mais do que 5 minutos de manha, antes de sair para o trabalho/escola, e a noite ao apagar das luzes voce coloca o kalkwasser para pingar.
> 
> Um abraço
> Mauricio


Maurício,

Não percebo porque é que usando os dois sequencialmente estarei a desperdiçar os produtos. Consegues detalhar esta tua afirmação?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Altos níveis de Calcio (BC) X Altos níveis de reserva alcalina (Kalk)
Como termina esse duelo?
Os dois saem perdendo.

Simples, rápido e direto.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Altos níveis de Calcio (BC) X Altos níveis de reserva alcalina (Kalk)
> Como termina esse duelo?
> Os dois saem perdendo.
> 
> Simples, rápido e direto.


 :Olá: Viva
Pelo menos um deles sai a perder, senão veja-se o exemplo da analogia da taça com berlindes que o Anthony Calfo dá como exemplo no artigo que eu traduzi sobre o assunto e de que coloco aqui a passagem onde isso é focado




> *A analogia dos berlindes*
> 
> Facto: é possível dissolver muitos sólidos num dado volume de água (cálcio, carbonatos e tudo mais). Correndo o risco de sobre simplificar a dinâmica, imaginem uma tigela que contém 100 berlindes representando o total de sólidos dissolvidos na água do mar num dado sistema. Se os berlindes vermelhos representassem o cálcio e os berlindes azuis representassem os carbonatos (alcalinidade), a tigela continuaria a só poder conter 100 berlindes, qualquer que seja a mistura de cor de que sejam. Agora, se setenta berlindes fossem o equivalente de 400 ppm de cálcio e os restantes berlindes fossem azuis, a única maneira de aumentar cálcio será de deslocar alcalinidade (retirar berlindes azuis). Em sistemas com problemas, a aplicação errada de suplementos de cálcio (doseando subitamente ou para excesso) é sabido provocar uma precipitação súbita de carbonatos (a alcalinidade cai/estampa-se) isso é comummente designado por “tempestade de neve”. É instigada pelo influxo de grande ou rápida quantidade de cálcio entrar no sistema que faz disparar o pH imediatamente rodeando moléculas de carbonato e causa uma precipitação cristalina (queda). Seguindo a nossa analogia, uma “tempestade de neve” seria como pegar noutra tigela de 100 berlindes vermelhos (cálcio) e tentar despejá-los na primeira tigela de berlindes coloridos misturados (cálcio e alcalinidade equilibrados). O resultado é a deslocação de todos os berlindes azuis (carbonatos/alcalinidade) e o transbordo do excedente de berlindes vermelhos acima do limite dos 100 berlindes. As ramificações disto num aquário é o colapso da química da água e da qualidade da água que não podem ser corrigidos enquanto que a reacção química ocorre. Dosear mais suplementos para tentar corrigir o desequilíbrio (ou até fazer uma troca parcial de água concorrente com esperanças de diluição), só servirá para alimentar a cadeia de reacção. Tragicamente temos de permitir que a “tempestade de neve” termine e no processo fica um sistema de aquário traumatizado.
> 
> Para evitar com segurança desequilíbrios perigosos na dinâmica de Ca - Alc (Cálcio - Alcalinidade), os aquaristas só têm de evitar de empurrar qualquer um dos componentes para um extremo ou ambos simultaneamente elevados. Em vez disso, pensem na relação como uma situação de Elevado - Reduzido dentro dos níveis seguros. Dentro dos níveis aceites (350-450 ppm Ca e 8-12 dKH de alcalinidade), um parâmetro pode ser empurrado para um extremo elevado enquanto que ao outro é permitido que fique lá para o meio do extremo reduzido. Qualquer mistura racional dos dois proporcionará mais do que suficiente de ambos os elementos para calcificação bem sucedida. De modo mais importante, níveis consistentes de ambos são de longe mais sustentadores do crescimento de organismos calcários do que de outro modo níveis médios elevados inconsistentes de qualquer um dos componentes. Muitos aquaristas desfrutam de crescimentos fenomenais das suas criaturas do recife com níveis modestos de Cálcio e Alcalinidade. De facto a consistência com todos os aspectos da manutenção aquática são mais conducentes ao sucesso do que pontos elevados aleatórios.




em sintese, se já lá tenho o limite, para colocar mais de outro elemento, quantidade equivalente do elemento existente tem de sair para dar lugar ao que vai entrar, assim se tenho 100 berlindes azuis para poder colocar 30 vermelhos, tenho de retirar 30 azuis ou transborda e a coisa corre mal, é a "tempestade de neve" que temos de ficar a ver e esperar que acabe e tudo se comece a restabelecer ou o que sobrar. :EEK!:   :yb665:  
o artigo que já tinha colocado no post nº 7, está aqui
*O Calcio e a Alcalinidade*

Espero ter ajudado.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Pedro Nunes, 
só não entendi uma coisa, o que é esse tal de berlindes?  :Coradoeolhos:  

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro Nunes, 
> só não entendi uma coisa, o que é esse tal de berlindes?  
> 
> Mauricio


 :Olá: Viva Mauricio
O nome é Pedro Nuno :SbOk3:  :SbSourire: ...e quanto aos berlindes, sabes o que é bolinha de gude? nunca leste as histórias aos quadradinhos do talentoso Maurício de Sousa, a Turma da Mônica ou Mónica, uma personagem divertida que só se metia em encrencas, uma personagem inspirada na própria filha do Maurício de Sousa... :SbSourire: ...vê aqui http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlinde e aqui http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%B4nica e aqui http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turma_da_M%C3%B4nica

Berlindes variados


Bolinhas de gude


O berlinde ou bolinha de gude, simboliza os átomos do carbonato de cálcio, do cálcio, etc...nas aulas de química usa-se muitas vezes modelos tridimensionais feitos com bolas de cores e tamanhos diversos unidas entre si por arames ou usam-se berlindes para o mesmo efeito.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Desculpe Pedro Nuno, Claro que conheço os quadrinhos, mas nunca essa palavra foi utilizada aqui para isso, os mais velhos como eu, chamamos de gude ou bolinha de gude, para a molecada de hoje, tem outro nome, bolita.

Mauricio

----------

